# Accucraft Disconnects how to use chains



## Helge K. (May 21, 2009)

Hello,

I got recently to Accucraft disconnects. Now I am thinking about how I can fasten logs on the disconnects. I found two additional chains in the package, but don't know how to use them. Has anybody an idea ?

Best regards 

Helge


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Helge,
This topic was discussed quite thoroughly in this thread: Logging bocks - explanation?


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the method I like. The chain goes over the bottom two logs and the third sits on top and tightens the load. For smaller logs it goes over the whole load.









Harvey C.


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

This topic does come up from time to time.  The simple fact is that the chains on disconnects and other logging cars are not intended to be used to secure the load.   Hercules Log Bunks, like those on the Accucraft disconnects and West Side skels, used chains only to set the chocks against the logs.  I have a pretty big library of logging reference books and I have never seen a photo showing logs secured down to bunks with chains.  I have a standing challenge to anyone out there to turn up a historical logging photo showing chained down logs.  Disconnects and skels were really only used on short distances-- like to get the timber from the loading site to the log pond, so gravity was enough to hold the logs down on these short, low speed hauls.
 
The bunk is made from a steel i-beam.  There are key hole shaped cutouts in the steel through which the chain passes.  The chain can be "unlocked" by pulling the links into the round part of the keyhole.  The chains are then pulled to adjust the wedge shaped chocks so they make firm contact with the logs to prevent them from rolling off.  Once the desired chock position is  achieved, the chain is pulled into the "slot" of the keyhole, thus locking it in position.  The train would then make it's slow trek down the mountain to the log dump.   The chocks would be released and the logs rolled off into the pond with a big splash.  The empty train would then be pushed up the mountain to start the process again.  All in a days work.
 
When I run my geared lokies I follow prototype practice by NOT chaining down the logs.
 
Regards,


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed; 
Try "Railroads in the Woods" Labbe & Goe pages 17,19,23,29,41,59,67,132,193 etc. for log loads chained or cabled. 
There are also plenty of pictures of unsecured loads, so what ever works for you. 

HArvey C.


----------

